# Smoked turkey ala king / Ala Puff



## Puff1 (Jan 14, 2009)

Used up the leftover turkey I smoked Sunday.
I also got a chance to try out this huge nonstick pan a friend gave me.
This hit the spot on one damn cold night.
-20 tonight with the wind chill.  
I know Griff.......-20 is childs play.


----------



## Unity (Jan 14, 2009)

That looks real good, P. The pan's a great gift.

--John


----------



## swampsauce (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, That looks great!


----------



## Griff (Jan 14, 2009)

That does look good indeed.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 15, 2009)

I haven't had that in years, looks great.


----------



## john pen (Jan 15, 2009)

Stick to your ribs stuff right there..looks good !!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 15, 2009)

I see nothing wrong with any of those pics.  I do see something wrong with -20.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 15, 2009)

That will warm you up! Looks great Poof!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks great!

What's in the sauce slacker? :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Some of the cooking water from the celery, carrots, onions, and peas.
some flour
a stick of butter
some oregeno
some pepper
some salt
some bouillion
some milk


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 16, 2009)

Yum.. Good job!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 16, 2009)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Yum.. Good job!


All thanks to you!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 16, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah..basics are just basics. Making it work is what makes a good cook.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 16, 2009)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 8)


----------

